# temperance, the corded pony poodle



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

"T" looks great, like a real magic pony! _Good for you _for sticking with the cording, that's so admirable. :thumb: She REALLY pulls off the look, such _style!_



BTW, got her little "leak" under good control? Hope so!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

There is nothing more elegant than a corded poodle. I love the pony look. Totally admire the work and dedication this takes. Has anyone ever seen a corded toy?


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I am curious. How do you do the cording? Does it stay corded. I assume you don't comb it after cording. What about bathing?
I love the pony look BTW. Hehe. Maybe Bridget as a toy pony. Just Dreaming. I could never do it as I can't groom her myself.


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

That's amazing, and boy does she look beautiful that way!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow! She is really pretty! I am not a fan of the cording as a whole, but you are making me change my mind. Super snazzy!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

qarza, cords are controlled mats. and they are permanent. it takes about 6 months before they start to get really locked up and look like cords. 

she gets regular baths. the only difference is i don't use conditioner on her corded areas and i don't use the force dryer on them.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

_Temperance ... you are one Stylin Girl!

Lovin those locks. :love2:_


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Great look!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Love her!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! Just WOW! That's what I call being dedicated to something! A true show of patience too!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you Faerie. It's good to learn though I am not sure I would want my toys corded.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I love it!! 

I am trying to decide what style I want to cord. I was thinking of cording the modified CC, but after seeing this pony do' I'm not so sure anymore! 

Gryphon would look like a pinto!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

She looks beautiful! More pics please. I love the pic with her bending over. She does like like a small pony


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Cute!!! She's like My Little Pony...I love it. I _really_ want to cord Sammi's topknot when she gets her adult coat; I love the look.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

I started cording temperance at a bit over a year when she started going through coat change.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Is her tail corded too?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

yes it is. i started her cording her tail at same time as her topknot.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

kcp1227 said:


> Is her tail corded too?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





faerie said:


> yes it is. i started her cording her tail at same time as her topknot.


So Temperance REALLY has a ponytail!! :laugh:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

really cool looking!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That's a GREAT look! You must be having fun playing with her hair like that. She pulls that off nicely._


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i do enjoy her.


----------

